# Le Combo est enfin sorti !



## vicento (18 Décembre 2001)

Le titanium DVD-ROM/CD-RW Combo drive  est sorti : lecture DVD 8x, CD 24x; gravure CD-R et CD-RW 8x.
2299 $ le 550 sur l'AppleStore.

J'ai un peu les boules j'en ai un depuis moins d'un mois.


----------



## vicento (18 Décembre 2001)

Le Combo est en standard sur toute la gamme !


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

arf,

j'ai le miens depuis deux jours...

Je peux très bien le remmener à la fnac et racheter un autre...

Mais il est au même prix ou plus cher que l'actuel 550 DVD ?


----------



## vicento (18 Décembre 2001)

Pour l'instant je n'ai vu que le prix US 2299 $
il n'est pas encore présent sur l'Apple store Français.
J'ai la mauvaise impression que c'est le même prix qu'avant !

J'ai passé la


----------



## vicento (18 Décembre 2001)

suite ...
j'ai passé la date de retour à la Fnac d'un peu plus d'une semaine.


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

ça craint.

Ca par contre,c'est pas serieux de la part d'apple.En + je me sens pas trop de remmener le mien...

Enfin....A mon avis,il arrivera chez nous en janvier/fevrier...

J'espère qu'apple va faire une remise sur un graveur pour ce qui ont acheter le Ti juste avant la sortie du combo..

Parce que là,c'est vraiment injuste...

Je me tate...

Je le remmene,je le remenne pas ???...

ARG


----------



## Silverscreen (18 Décembre 2001)

je pense aussi que c'est le meme prix.

En standard ! Ah les 3%$#és. J'hésite déjà a revendre mon Ti550. Dire que j'ai attendu la révision 2 exprès pour le combo pour finalement craquer...

Apparemment, il est pas question d'upgrade possible avec retour en SAV. J'espère que des tiers vont se lancer sur le marché des upgrades de lecteur sur les Ti !!


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

ya pas moyen,je retourne desuite mon Ti...

Je vais me faire rembourser et acheter le nouveau !

Mais quand va-t-il sortir en FRANCE ?
Parce que si il sort dans 100 ANS c'est la merde.

[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

Bon alors,

quelqu'un a un date pour le Ti combo ou pas ?

Hééééééé Hoooooooooooo !


----------



## Tiberius (18 Décembre 2001)

Sur Apple France, le descriptif est déjà à jour (Ici) mais pas encore sur l'Apple Store...

En tout cas, en plus du combo, les 256Mo pour le 550 et 512 Mo pour le 667 semblent être devenu le standard.

De la vraie bombe ces Ti !!


----------



## chepiok (18 Décembre 2001)

Quelqu'un sait il sur sur le 667, le 512 MO de RAM sont montés sur une seule barrette et si du coup il en reste un slot de dispo. 

Ou alors sur c'est 2 fois 256 MO et que l'on est obligé de remplacer si on veut augmenter la mémoire.


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

Je pense que c'est une barrette.

Héhé.


----------



## vicento (18 Décembre 2001)

Sur tous les nouveaux Ti de la rev 2 Apple ne charge qu'un emplacement.

Pour moi le Ti de base 550 (j'ai les boules à moins de quinze jours près j'avais le combo) est arrivé doublé en 256 sur un slot.

C'est pareil pour le 667. (bien sur le modèle à 1 Giga n'a plus de slot disponible).
Si tu veux te prendre un Ti : n'hésite pas ; je crois que les mises à jours devraient être fini maintenant.


----------



## krigepouh (18 Décembre 2001)

Salut !
Moi je suis vertde rage !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai mon Ti depuis un mois, Apple déconne grave là !!


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2001)

Merci les fausses promo sur la RAM,  comme finalement les fausses promo sur les titanium 400 deux mois auparavent.

Apple continue à se foutre de la gueule de ses clients. Comme d'hab. Eh oui quand il n'y a pas de concurrence, on fait comme microsoft ...


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

Arf...

Effectivement,je me met à votre place !! Ca doit être vraiment rageant...

Moi j'ai de la chance,je l'ai acheté suelement samedi je le remmene mercredi à la Fnac...

Et encore,au départ,je pensais l'acheter sur l'apple Store...

J'ai eu vraiment chaud...

Cela dit, moi je pense que les acheteurs du Ti dernier model devraient pouvoir exiger à apple un retour usine pour changement du lecteur...

C'est vraiment atroce si apple refuse.


----------



## taillefer (18 Décembre 2001)

commande le 2 sur apple store avec graveur...recu jeudi denier le 13,....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 deja pas cool d attendre mais pour trois jours plus tard apprendre la sortie du combo alors la non !
j ai contacte apple en fin d aprem pour savoir s il pouvait me le changer...ils rappelent demain matin...de toutes facons je peux le renvoyer ds un delais de 7 jours....donc j ai les clefs en main...sauf que le ti que j ai eu fonctionne a merveille, pas de pixel mort, pas de ventilo agacant ni de bruit penible donc je reste perplexe...que me conseillez vous ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dans tous les cas je remail demain pour vous dire la suite...


----------



## Jean lefort2 (18 Décembre 2001)

J'ai eu mon TI il y a maintenant 10 jours, je le trouve vraiment très bien aucun problème sauf un petit bruit pénible sur le HP de droite mais il n'a duré que quelques heures. OUFF
Une pétitioin à APPLE pourrait être faite non, vous ne croyez pas ?


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par taillefer:
*





 commande le 2 sur apple store avec graveur...recu jeudi denier le 13,....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 deja pas cool d attendre mais pour trois jours plus tard apprendre la sortie du combo alors la non !
j ai contacte apple en fin d aprem pour savoir s il pouvait me le changer...ils rappelent demain matin...de toutes facons je peux le renvoyer ds un delais de 7 jours....donc j ai les clefs en main...sauf que le ti que j ai eu fonctionne a merveille, pas de pixel mort, pas de ventilo agacant ni de bruit penible donc je reste perplexe...que me conseillez vous ????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dans tous les cas je remail demain pour vous dire la suite...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Le seul conseil que je peux te donner c'est de lk'ecnahger au plus vite contre un combo ! C'est hyper pratique!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (18 Décembre 2001)

hello, 
 moi perso ce qui me fait le plus raler c'est le fait  que lors de la commande du Ti, je commande 512 en plus 
cool non comme ça je pensais pouvoir avoir 1 Go de ram ben non; d'abord j'ai toujours pas de barettes de ram mais en plus je l'ai dans l'os je peux revendre une de 256 et après si je veux plus recommencer le cirque; acheter une de 512, puis revendre la 256, je dis merci MacLine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin voilà aussi non la machine rien à redire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour le graveur c'est vrai que c'est chiant 
et puis j'y comprends pas grand choses sur os X pour le faire fonctionner normalement pas de problèmes mais pour le firewall et ce genre de manoevre !
enfin 
@+


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2001)

que des raleurs avant ils ralaient parcequ'il n'y avait pas de combo pour les powerbook maintenant ils ralent parcequ'il y en a un, de plus vous n'avez pas l'air de suivre l'actu car on a toujour dit que la promo apple était faite pour lquider les stocks, deplus chez apple promo=nouveauté bientôt


----------



## eTeks (18 Décembre 2001)

Allez les gars un peu de sang froid...
Tout le monde met la pression pour qu'Apple renouvelle ses modèles et puis quand finalement ils le font trop souvent personne n'est content.
J'ai un Ti 667 depuis 1 mois et mon graveur (Memorex CDRW-4420 USB) ne sera peut-être jamais supporté par DiskBurner, et bien tant pis, je fais avec, l'industrie informatique c'est comme ça qu'elle fonctionne non ?

De toute façon, ces nouveaux modèles ils vont arriver quand en France, hein ? Dans un mois ?
Et dans deux mois vous allez gueuler parce que votre modèle réçu la veille a été mis à jour avec un processeur plus rapide ?...

Pour vous remettre de vos émotions, souvenez-vous du temps où faute d'Internet, vous découvriez les nouveaux modèles quand ils arrivaient en magasin et que le "satisfait ou remboursé" n'existait même pas !

Sans rancune...


----------



## hl (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par chepiok:
*Quelqu'un sait il sur sur le 667, le 512 MO de RAM sont montés sur une seule barrette et si du coup il en reste un slot de dispo. 
.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

D'après l'Apple store US, c'est 2 fois 256Mo, pour une seule barette de 512Mo, il faut 100$ de plus.


----------



## eTeks (18 Décembre 2001)

Au passage, moi mon Ti 667 a été équipé de DEUX barettes de 256 MO et pas UNE seule de 512. De toute façon, il y a de quoi venir voir avec 512 de RAM, non ?


----------



## eTeks (18 Décembre 2001)

Pour info sur le site PowerBook zone, ils disent que seul le modèle 550 a augmenté de 100 $.

[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par eTeks]


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

Je doute fort que les modèles Combo arrivent dans 1 mois en france.

Je préconise plutôt dans quelques jours !!

Et oui,Apple france a déjà mis en ligne le nouveau modèle.

Non non,je sais que toutes les nouvelles commandes de Ti faitent par les magasins seront fournies en Ti Combo.

C'est evident.

Là,on ne parle pas d'une nouvelle bécane mais bien d'un simple changement de Lecteur !!!

Franchement,je suis pas d'accord avec toi sinon mec :

Les nouveaux Ti (550 et 600) sont arrivés en fin octobre !
En plus,il y a eu le delais d'arrivage des bécanes,ce qui a poussé la sortie à Debut novembre...
Et 1 mois après ,il y a des combo sur tous les Ti sans changement de prix !
Ce n'est pas très juste.


Mais je me suis renseigné sur la chose :

Apple n'avait pas du tout prévu ce modèle.Je m'explique :

Apple voulait sortir des Combo Ti dès la mise à jour de la gamme,en octobre donc,mais son construteur de lecteur (Matsushita) a dit à apple qu'il était impossible de frabriquer des lecteurs Combo Graveur/lecteur DVD en slot in qui s'adaptent au format de miniatirisation du boitier en Titane du Ti ! Preuve : Le lecteur combo du Ibook est à tiroir et,est plus important (épaisseur) que le lecteur DVD du Ti !!

La technologie permettant de faire de tels lecteurs combo,aussi fin et petit,a été trouvé très très très très recemment (il y a quelques jours en fait).
Et oui,si la technologie avait été trouvée à l'époque de la sortie du Ibook 600 combo,le lecteur aurait surement était slot in ! ( C'est vrai,pourquoi mettre un tiroir alors que l'on peut mettre un Slot in tout integré sans grand changement de prix?)

Resultat,comme la société qui frabrique les Ti à Taiwan est en relation direct avec Matsushita, les combos sont donc comme....tomber du ciel...Et Apple a donc changé toute la gamme,devant cette découverte,qui en plus,coute à peine plus chère que le lecteur slot in du DVD du Ti.

Voila pourquoi.

Enfin,je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de retour usine possible car elle est à Taiwan et que donc,le trager France-Taiwan serait TROP LONG.


----------



## hl (18 Décembre 2001)

Il me reste jusqu'à la fin de la semaine pour retourner le mien à la FNAC. J'avais attendu 15 jours pour commander car le modèle CDRW n'était pas dispo et finalement, devant l'assurance de la FNAC que ce modèle ne serait pas livré avant 2002, j'ai fini par prendre le modèle DVD et j'ai acheté un graveur Cyclone que je dois recevoir cette semaine. J'ai comme qui dirait l'impression de m'être fait avoir. Attendons de voir comment Apple et la FNAC vont gérer cette transition subite ; une possibilité d'upgrade serait la bienvenue.
Maintenant que j'ai récupéré les dossiers de mon ancien Mac et que j'ai tout reconfiguré, j'hésite à tout renvoyer et reprendre 3-4 semaines de délais, si ce n'est plus.
A moins qu'une panne subite et radicale du DVD dans quelques temps ne nécessite un retour SAV avec changement du DVD en combo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai bien peur que tout cela ne se termine par quelques snif de dépit.


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

Moi comme tu as du le lire...

Je vais retourner le mien à la fnac mercredi...

Et toi tu vas faire de même ?


----------



## eTeks (18 Décembre 2001)

Le combo tout beau tout neuf qui croire ?
Moi je me souviens d'un article sur Mac OS Rumors (heureusement, l'accès à leur site vient juste de redevenir dispo), qui parlait d'un gars qui avait eu un combo en septembre. Je vous cite l'article en question :
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Holy Smokes!!!!
My friend bought a Titanium/500 a couple of months ago and was just having a hell of a time with it! Finally, after talking to Apple for a couple of days and going through all the fix-it stuff, Apple told him to send it to their service center. OK.... When they sent it back, they not only gave him a brand new Titanium/500 but said "... we added a few extras..." The extra was a slot loading DVD/CD-RW! We have burned a couple of CDs and it works GREAT!!<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si c'est vrai, c'est plutôt une histoire de capacité de production impossible à tenir fin octobre. Vous imaginez le désastre si les machines avait mis plus de deux mois à arriver faute de stock ?

Un autre scénario que je vous propose (purement sorti de mon imagination) : Apple a proposé sur les nouveaux Ti le graveur CDRW en catastrophe et finalement celui-ci ne fonctionnait pas bien, d'où une soi-disant excuse de demande trop forte pour ne pas reconnaître leur erreur et honorer les commandes (j'ai lu comme quoi il chauffait trop)...


----------



## eTeks (18 Décembre 2001)

Au fait Tyler si t'étais si bien informé pourquoi t'as commandé ton modèle trop tôt ?
C'est quoi tes sources ?


----------



## hl (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Moi comme tu as du le lire...

Je vais retourner le mien à la fnac mercredi...

Et toi tu vas faire de même ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je viens de vérifier sur Apple Store US : dispo du 667/30/512/Combo = 1 semaine
Si ça se confirme pour la France, je vais peut-être bien me laisser tenter, malgré toute la récup. et le paramétrage faits.
Le tél. va sonner dur demain chez Apple et à la FNAC !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

Vous me faîtes rigoler. Acheter, c'est prendre une décision. Vous savez mieux que quiconque que l'informatique change ou peut changer d'un jour à l'autre. Les marchands de PCs ne s'en privent pas qui souvent ne listent même pas leurs configurations. Ne reprochez pas à Apple d'améliorer son produit parce que vous avec acheté le vôtre il y a dix jours en râlant contre les délais de livraison. Ce sera toujours comme cela. Rien n'impose à un commerçant de préciser à ses clients qu'il y aura une promotion le lendemain. Et encore vous figurez parmi ceux qui savent ce qui se passe. Comment réagissent ceux qui ne lisent pas les sites de news ?


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par eTeks:
*Au fait Tyler si t'étais si bien informé pourquoi t'as commandé ton modèle trop tôt ?
C'est quoi tes sources ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai eu toutes les infos aujourd'hui en faisant des recherches...

Ne t'inquiète pas que sinon j'aurai attendu !!

Mais bon,je m'en fiche,je vais quand même avoir mon combo...

héhé...


----------



## dany (18 Décembre 2001)

Moi je suis vraiment tres ennuyé, j'ai mon Ti 667 depuis quelques semaines, il ne fait aucun bruit, il
ne lui manque aucun pixel, il ne chauffe pas plus que
la norme, sous os x il est parfaitement stable, le
graveur je m'en f.. et si j'en ai besoin d'un, je prendrais
un vrai graveur et pas un gadjet ! autrement dit, je
n'ai pas de problème ! Je suis tres ennuyé mais je ne
regrette rien !


----------



## vicento (18 Décembre 2001)

J'aimerai bien qu'Apple propose quelque chose pour les tous derniers acheteurs.
Je crois qu'on peut toujours leur demander mais la décision final leur appartient.
On peut quand même espérer.

Pour les empécheurs de râler en rond ; ca se voit bien qu'ils ne viennent pas de s'acheter un Titanium.


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2001)

Il ne manquerait plus qu'Apple sorte de nouveaux modèles avec des G4 plus rapide à Macworld pour faire exploser ce forum ...


----------



## woulf (18 Décembre 2001)

eh, moi aussi, j'ai été un peu dégoûté, au premier abord, de lire que quelques jours après que j'aie acheté mon titanium 550, ils sortaient le combo...

Je suis encore dans le délai pour l'échanger à la fnac de Nice, mais je le ferai pas, je vais vous dire pourquoi:

1° le combo, c'est une nouvelle source probable d'emmerdes, plus c'est technique, plus c'est miniaturisé, etc... Mais il peut aussi très bien fonctionner, ce que je souhaite évidemment
2° c'est tout récent, donc Aucun feedback sur la fiabilité du combo,
3° j'ai le patch pour dézoner mon DVD sur le 550 (merci macbidouille), mais quand l'aurais-je pour un combo ?
Et pour moi, lire des DVD Zone 1, c'est intéressant.
4° le graveur: 8*, j'ai à la maison un graveur16/10/24: plus rapide, externe, et il permet de faire les copies à la volée d'un CD, ce que vous ne pourrez pas faire avec un combo: déjà qu'il est moins rapide à la gravure, si en plus, il faut recopier intégralement le cd sur le DD avant de copier, c'est franchement lourd...
5° En plus, à la Fnac de Nice, pour l'instant, ils vendent encore le mien, avec juste le DVD... Je devrai donc vraisemblablement rendre le mien, me faire rembourser, et attendre qu'ils en reçoivent...

Voilà mon avis à deux balles, d'autant que mon Ti, il est nickel chrome, écran impeccable, silencieux, parfait quoi !
Je trouve juste le mange disque un peu lent de temps en temps (par rapport à un imac): c'est normal docteur?


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2001)

Pour la Suisse, je suis passé à la Fnac Genève-Rive
Ils ont tjs le Ti avec DVD au même prix (CHF 3999), le gars ignorait que le nouveau était déjà sur applestore.ch (CHF 3999 aussi avec le Ti 550 256 Mo de Ram 20Go)
Sinon il m'a dit qu'il devrait pouvoir l'avoir d'ici la mi-janvier si c'était pareil qu'avec le précédent. J'ai des doutes même s'ils ont déjà du prévoir des stocks...


----------



## Olivier.w (19 Décembre 2001)

J'ai acheter mon PowerBook  G4 550 chez Gigapole il a un peu plus d'un mois et je suis VERT
Je suis grave vénere.
I a t'il moyen d'avoir un échange pour le combo et si oui c'est gratuit ? ou c'est payant et a quel prix ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

Complètement d'accord avec l'avis à deux balles de Woulf ! En particulier sur le fait que le combo, nouveau sur le Ti, peut être une source d'emmerdes !

Hum hum, pour les DVD, je vais faire un tour sur MacBidouille...


----------



## hl (19 Décembre 2001)

Toujours pas d'annonce (donc de dispo) dans l'Apple Store français. Il semblerait qu'une upgrade (payante 300$) soit possible courant janvier selon l'article de MacGe. Dans ce cas il vaut peut-être mieux attendre la dispo du combo graveur CDRW/DVDRW


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

Moi, j'ai commandé mon Ti avec DVD (puisque l'option graveur était indisponible avant belle lurette), la semaine dernière, le Lundi 10 décembre pour être exact. Ma commande vient d'être expédiée ! Et je comptais acheter un graveur externe FireWire...

C'est ce que je ferai !!! Je ne vais pas attendre encore un mois (parce qu'on connaît tous les problèmes de disponibilités chez Apple) pour avoir un Ti Combo. Pour positiver, je trouve qu'un grveur externe est vraiment très pratique pour les copies à la volée... Alors...


----------



## vicento (27 Décembre 2001)

Moi aussi j'attends le graveur DVD.
On en a encore pour un petit peu.
Si Apple pouvez nous sortir un périphérique comme çà compatible avec tous les Mac Firewire :
un pack avec le graveur de DVD + iDVD serait pas mal ?


----------



## melaure (28 Décembre 2001)

Je suis assez d'accord avec woulf sur la fiabilité des périphériques multi-fonctionalités.

Quand au prix de la mise à jour, il est bien trop élevé. Il vaut mieux acheter un graveur 24x externe.

Adresse (US) pour la mise à jour : http://www.info.apple.com/usen/powerbook/upgrade_faq.html 

Je fonce sur macbidouille pour le patch DVD ...


----------

